# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Oravský Podzámok - By Francesca Baerald

## Ilanthar

*Oravský Podzámok*


*Created in : Done with traditional media, watercolours, pencil and paper.*

*Review*
Since she joined the guild about 2 years ago, Francesca has been noticed for her wonderful maps, beautifully drawn in a traditional yet exquisite way. Being science-fiction or fantasy, her maps are always full of details, and adorned with an impressive illsutrated frame and drawings.
This map of Oravsý Podzámok is a recent and perfect exemple of Francesca's talent, with its great depiction of the city and castle where "Nosferatu" was shot, its beautiful watercolours and illustrations.

*Original thread*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## Mouse

Woo-hooo!  Congratulations Francesca  :Very Happy: 

So very well deserved (and some would say long overdue)

Such a gorgeous map!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Congratulation Francesca. Well deserved. Your maps are always a treat for eyes.

----------


## Wingshaw

It's about time Francesca received her CC  :Smile:  Congratulations! It's well-deserved.

THW

----------


## DanielHasenbos

This was indeed long over due, congratulations Francesca!

----------


## ChickPea

Fantastic news and well-deserved award!

----------


## Falconius

Yup, definitely this work belongs there, as do, some might say, most of your maps.  Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Well deserved but I have to say, lots of maps drawn by Francesca deserve a Cartographers Choice

----------


## snodsy

Congrats Francesca, although I think everyone of your maps could deserve this award, thanks for sharing all your beautiful work and look forward to more!

----------


## J.Edward

I totally agree  :Very Happy: 
Well deserved and I am so glad it was for this map. 
It's one of my faves Francesca  :Smile:  Congrats.

----------


## Josiah VE

This definitely deserves this!
Congrats Francesca, it's a beautiful and masterful map. The perspective is incredible.

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

Oh my gosh, I can't believe it! Thank you so much!! 
I'm really honoured  :Very Happy:

----------


## Axel_Dm

This illustration looks beautiful good job .

----------


## XCali

Wow! Amazing map. It is beautiful in every aspect. You got one heck of a talent. Great job!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jaxilon

I love the look of this and Congratulations, totally worthy!

----------


## tilt

Beautiful work - well deserved  :Smile:

----------


## Lukc

This is a fantastic piece of mapping. Great job!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Congrats, Francesca! This is probably my all time favourite map here, which is saying something. Fantasic job, you really deserve this award!

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> This illustration looks beautiful good job .


Thank you very much Axel!




> Wow! Amazing map. It is beautiful in every aspect. You got one heck of a talent. Great job!


Thank you so much XCali!




> I love the look of this and Congratulations, totally worthy!


Thank you Jaxilon!




> Beautiful work - well deserved


Thank you Tilt!




> This is a fantastic piece of mapping. Great job!


Thank you Lukc!




> Congrats, Francesca! This is probably my all time favourite map here, which is saying something. Fantasic job, you really deserve this award!


Wow! Thank you very much for your kind words  :Smile:

----------


## damonjynx

I'm going to add my 2 bob's worth here Francesca, all of your maps are, without exception, gorgeous and truly works of art. As others have said, any of your maps are worthy of this award, I'm surprised it's taken this long for you to receive one!

----------


## GranfalloonGames

Excellent work.  An ideal 2.5D orthography.  Well done.
Do you take commissions?

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> I'm going to add my 2 bob's worth here Francesca, all of your maps are, without exception, gorgeous and truly works of art. As others have said, any of your maps are worthy of this award, I'm surprised it's taken this long for you to receive one!


Thank you so much!!




> Excellent work.  An ideal 2.5D orthography.  Well done.
> Do you take commissions?


Thank you! And yes, I take commissions. Please feel free to send me a message at francesca.baerald@gmail.com

----------


## Grok

Really wonderful, I love the embroidery of the figures along the frame.

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> Really wonderful, I love the embroidery of the figures along the frame.


Thank you very much Grok!

----------


## Warlin

The frame is indeed glorious and the map deserve is cartographer choice award, as many of yours Francesca ! Congrats.

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> The frame is indeed glorious and the map deserve is cartographer choice award, as many of yours Francesca ! Congrats.


Thank you very much Warlin!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AsDuskFalls

As a newbie to the world of cartography I am both wildly intimidated and hugely inspired by this fantastic piece of work! Bravo, very deserving of this honour!

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> As a newbie to the world of cartography I am both wildly intimidated and hugely inspired by this fantastic piece of work! Bravo, very deserving of this honour!


Thank you very much AsDuskFalls!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CcMuffins00

Like really! Wow. I'm so new to this fantasy cartography and I see maps like these and I'm just so inspired. What a wonderful piece of work!

----------


## FrancescaBaerald

> Like really! Wow. I'm so new to this fantasy cartography and I see maps like these and I'm just so inspired. What a wonderful piece of work!


Thank you very much CcMuffins00!!

----------

